# New Outback 32bhds Owner



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

We just picked up ours on Friday and camped at Mueller State Park in Divide, CO. Love the roominess but we discovered a water leak (pump cycled for a second or two every fifteen minutes.) With the enclosed underbelly not a lot I could do to locate it...took it back to the dealer in Denver for repair. Hopefully it will be an easy fix.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Tom W.,

Congrats on your new Outback.

Sorry you had to have it serviced already, but I'm sure it will be fine.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats on the Outback. We too have had a few leaks but thank goodness that was all (nothing a little tightening on our part couldn't handle). I'm sure that all will be well soon. Welcome to the family and happy trails.

Michelle


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tom W.
















and Congrats on your new 32bhds!

We would love to have you join us at our upcoming Rally in Zion, Utah on June 30-July 5th. Plenty of room!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME to

the CLAN
the CULT
the CLUB
the TRIBE

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!!*


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. That's a sweet floor plan. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Your going to love the rolling condo. My pump just needed to be adjusted no leaks to be found.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Model!!









Tami


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Tom W.,

Congrats on the new TT. Sweeeeeeet model! I'm sure your dealer will be able to get it fixed to your satisfaction.

Welcome and enjoy.

Happy camping!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new trailer - hope that water leak gets resolved soon!

-CC


----------



## MikeN (May 25, 2007)

Finally, I picked up my new Outback 31fkw yesterday. Now it's time to load it up..


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

Well the dealer could not find the leak...HMMMM...the water pump doesn't cycle for nothin' so we'll just have to keep an eye on it. My wife and I are taking it out this weekend again. BTW I think the dealer, Steve Casey RV in Wheat Ridge, CO, is very good and the service dept is excellent.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

AHHH that New Outback smell!!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Tom W. (Jun 6, 2007)

The leak occurred again..took it back to dealer and worked with the technician to find the leak...they were as frustrated as I was since they could find the first time...after eight hours of running water faucet, flushing toilet, etc. the leak was found...turned out to be a staple through the freshwater supply to the toilet...the puncture was miniscule as we suspectied it would be but we're glad its fixed. Again, my compliments to Steve Casey RV Service Dept they are great to work with.


----------

